# One of the oddest things I have ever seen knitted...



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Take a look...it is udderly unusual...

http://www.tricksyknitter.com/dont-really-know-how-to-categorize-this-one/


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Hmmmm


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

LOL.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

You are udderly funny. Wonder what one could put in each udder of the bag? Bottles of water? Bananas? Hmmm, too ugly for me but very funny, thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Well considering the cow they are showing this with/on is a Scottish Highlander and has enough "hair" to withstand temperatures that has dropped other breeds in their tracks I see no need for something like that. I know I certainly wouldn't be using if for my cows. Yes, it's cute and might serve a purpose if you have a breed that can't withstand the cold, or can't be sheltered during the winter. As a breeder of these wonderful animals I can tell you my Ms. Minnie has such a thick coat I am sometimes hard pressed to find her udder sack. 

On the other hand it would make a great hanging "yarn basket" or even a hanging wine rack especially if felted. But diffidently not something you'd use on a real cow.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Udderly ridiculous


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rainie said:


> Udderly ridiculous


Perhaps fun to knit, definitely fun to look at! :thumbup:


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

its really cute!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

a bit different to be sure!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Just shows Lucy Neatby will go to the udder limit to get some attention.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

The pattern is available for $7.00 Canadian on Ravelry. I was looking for "felted lucy bags" and was surprised to find this only because we had discussed it earlier the same day.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Okay :lol: :lol:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I won't "udder" a word...as to what it is...


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Hilarious


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Like it (as a funny).


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Things'd just fall down into the udders and get lost. Otherwise, cute idea.

Hazel


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

It is different. I can see this will make the Wal-Mart video.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Wish I'd had one when we went to to the Strolling of the Heifers parade in Brattleboro, VT, this past weekend. It would have been a hit!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> Things'd just fall down into the udders and get lost. Otherwise, cute idea.
> 
> Hazel


The whole bottom pink bit is the udder. The "fall down into" bits are called teats. (Used to milk 'em.)


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

My niece loves all things cows and would probably love this ;-)


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I love the yarns chosen especially the yarn for the udder--it looks like it is real, sort of. Pretty cute, really.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Well considering the cow they are showing this with/on is a Scottish Highlander and has enough "hair" to withstand temperatures that has dropped other breeds in their tracks I see no need for something like that. I know I certainly wouldn't be using if for my cows. Yes, it's cute and might serve a purpose if you have a breed that can't withstand the cold, or can't be sheltered during the winter. As a breeder of these wonderful animals I can tell you my Ms. Minnie has such a thick coat I am sometimes hard pressed to find her udder sack.
> 
> On the other hand it would make a great hanging "yarn basket" or even a hanging wine rack especially if felted. But diffidently not something you'd use on a real cow.


as soon as I saw the cow I thought of you! LOL I really think this is a purse.. I have/had a lunch box that was in a cow hide pattern and a water bottle cozy in the same pattern.. it was fun but I do think a purse like this would be for a special person with a wacky personality


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

rainie said:


> Udderly ridiculous


Well said!!!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ronie said:


> as soon as I saw the cow I thought of you! LOL I really think this is a purse.. I have/had a lunch box that was in a cow hide pattern and a water bottle cozy in the same pattern.. it was fun but I do think a purse like this would be for a special person with a wacky personality


I'm not sure what it is, just know that no self respecting cow would be caught dead in it....lol! Kinda like knitting a sweater for sheep....

I think if you're into the whole holstein motif it would be a cute piece to have hanging around your bar or kitchen maybe or even as a purse, but other than that can't think of anything else you'd use it for. Of course every thing I'd ever want would be in one of the teats.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I would knit this as a joke gift but I would not pay for the pattern. I am sure I can think of better ways to spend $7.00.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> I'm not sure what it is, just know that no self respecting cow would be caught dead in it....lol! Kinda like knitting a sweater for sheep....
> 
> I think if you're into the whole holstein motif it would be a cute piece to have hanging around your bar or kitchen maybe or even as a purse, but other than that can't think of anything else you'd use it for. Of course every thing I'd ever want would be in one of the teats.


It IS supposed to be a purse.

Of course, it could be a knitting bag. Or a thingy to put near your sofa to keep DVD and TV remotes.... Or..? The imagination runs amok.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> It IS supposed to be a purse.
> 
> Of course, it could be a knitting bag. Or a thingy to put near your sofa to keep DVD and TV remotes.... Or..? The imagination runs amok.


Yes, I know it's supposed to be a purse. I just don't think it's very practical as purse either. I think of it more as a decorative item. I do know I wouldn't spend the $7 for the pattern.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I thought it was a milking stool that was yarn bombed


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Deenasan said:


> Take a look...it is udderly unusual...
> 
> http://www.tricksyknitter.com/dont-really-know-how-to-categorize-this-one/


Perfect to carry all your Moola. :-D


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Udderly Speechless...Sorry Couldn't Resist lol


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

You are so right, udderly crazy!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rtk1219 said:


> I thought it was a milking stool that was yarn bombed


Good one!! :thumbup:


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Well considering the cow they are showing this with/on is a Scottish Highlander and has enough "hair" to withstand temperatures that has dropped other breeds in their tracks I see no need for something like that. I know I certainly wouldn't be using if for my cows. Yes, it's cute and might serve a purpose if you have a breed that can't withstand the cold, or can't be sheltered during the winter. As a breeder of these wonderful animals I can tell you my Ms. Minnie has such a thick coat I am sometimes hard pressed to find her udder sack.
> 
> On the other hand it would make a great hanging "yarn basket" or even a hanging wine rack especially if felted. But diffidently not something you'd use on a real cow.


It's not really for the cows, its a bag on ravelry called 
Udderly Divine Bag 895 
I wouldn't like to try getting it on a real cow.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

d-dub said:


> It's not really for the cows, its a bag on ravelry called
> Udderly Divine Bag 895
> I wouldn't like to try getting it on a real cow.


Yes, as I already pointed out I do know it's not really for cows. But considering the fact that we now knit sweaters for sheep, chickens, penguins and any other manner of animal that roams the earth some folk may think it's necessary for a cow to have an "udder/teat warmer.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Further thoughts about practicality ... My bag - be it project bag or backpack - gets unceremoniously plopped down on whatever flat surface is available. If those pink 'teats' are legs that'll keep the rest of the bag off the floor ... , but I doubt it. I like the design's quirkiness, but I wouldn't make it except as a gag gift. Since I know no one who's nuts about cows, I'm safe.


----------



## Suzeluvs2stix (Jun 11, 2011)

I made the large size bag, sewed a lining with cow patterned fabric and used Homestead Heirloom's beautiful handmade leather straps. It is a fun bag to use. I enlarged the pattern on 4 sheets and put them in page protectors and marked off each row with a vis-a-vue marker. There were many nights of great laughter at knitting group because of that bag. Time spent with beloved friends, knitting and laughter--it is a Blessing !! I have a sheep bag and a sunflower bag in the works next. Suze


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Very strange.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

I think it's tacky, the whole thing is just odd. But there is someone out there that loves it I'm sure


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

It provides good places to store your lipstick or chapstick, a pen, some lifesaver candy or mints, an extra key or two. There was a lot of thought and humor put into that design. Glad I didn't miss getting to see it, thanks!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh that is funny!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

cindye, Your Avitar captured the animal interested in that Bag??. Maybe a male wondering where the rest of the wench is??? LOL


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

iShirl said:


> cindye, Your Avitar captured the animal interested in that Bag??. Maybe a male wondering where the rest of the wench is??? LOL


No, Ms. Minnie would never be interested in something so absurd.....She is looking for a nice young bull though. She doesn't even care what color he is, just as long as he's purebred Scottish Highlander....She has standards....
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Ha ha, it's cute


----------



## Ruth SG (Feb 4, 2014)

very amooosing lol


----------

